# Rally 'Slush' fund..........



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

On Hymmi's suggestion we are going to start a slush fund from rally takings.

The idea being that where a rally generates more income than expenditure the excess will be put in the kitty and used to buy some drink and nibbles at, say, one of the big meets.

This isn't designed to make rallies generate some income it's just that some rallies will have an excess at the end of the weekend and the idea being to return that money collectively to those that support rallies.

Not all rallies will generate any excess, for example on the Beverley rallies I just charge the site fee and provide some Saturday night nibbles out of my own pocket, but for example where a hall is rented there may be money left over if more people attend.

........................Hope that makes sense :roll: :roll:


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hello bsb2000

Good idea to collect any additional income but is it a good idea to call it a rally slush fund. Members may get the wrong impression as to what you are trying to achieve. by the way do you have a treasurer who will deposit the income into mfh's bank account. Sorry to sound a bit negative but being a director of the Autotrail owners club I know that every thing has to be above board.

As the rally Co-ordinator I assume that you have insurance taken out by MHF when a rally is taking place for public liability. 

Again sorry to be so negative but if you don't as you don't know


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

I thought slush fund was a very good name for it,i think we know what Ian means................Ian is the new treasurer ,i believe and yes we do have exemption certificate all very professional here i think.

Maybe Ian should have answered this............................think it is all in order though


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Good idea
Just a thought that some rallies may end up in deficit and the organiser of that rally will personally be out of pocket, so here is my idea....
Have the "slush fund" and collect excess monies and when a rally organiser can show that they are out of pocket the fund could re-imburse them as out of pocket expenses. That way people will not be unwilling to run a rally should they feel like it and do so without fear of being left poorer by the exercise.

Just a thought????

Keith


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi Hymmi

Thanks for the reply. Is there a listing of all the committee members, who elected the committee members. The exemption certificate is not an insurance policy it is an exemption enabling members to rally for a period of up to 5 days without notifying the local authority. I repeat sorry to be negative but a can of worms could be opened by the name slush fund.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Lots of politicians have slush funds but people keep voting for them!!!!!!
I think the real issue is whether the fund is "public" or secret????
This one would certainly be very Public.

I didn't know that we were in fact a club with "elected members"? Did I miss something? I thought we were on a website of likeminded (sometimes) people with a common hobby......

Keith


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi Kands

I could not agree more , however when Hymmi says that bsb2000 is the new treasurer and that MHF has an exemption certificate it indicates that it is a club that rallies.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Good grief
I belong to a clandestine organisation !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I guess you now know why no-one has listed any committee members, because secret societies never publish the leadership information. Do we have to learn any secret codes or handshakes?????
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Seriously though I think that rallies are organised by individuals and not by a "club" and your own insurance will cover the use of your vehicle. If we were a club surely we would have to pay subs etc and the fees for the rallies are basically to cover the cost of the person organising them, or is something going on????

Many thanks

Keith


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi Kands

Yes we are all members of some sort of organization. The home page says it is a forum which holds regular rallies for it's members. To qualify for an exemption certificate I understand that you have to be a club. The insurance which every motorhomer holds Is not for 3rd party public liability insurance for joe public who is on the rally field. I really think that one of the organizers of MHF should explain the situation with regards to rallies and the so called slush fund.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Don't say I didn't warn you Hymmi :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi BSB2000

Don't get me wrong about having an surplus income it is a good idea, but the word ''slush fund'' is not appropriate in my opinion.

This hole gets bigger and deeper that Hymmi opened up.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi
Never having managed to get to a rally I may be speaking out of turn ...but.....the talk of Committees and members does sound like the end of what I thought was just a "community". I already belong to all the relevant clubs and they are hog tied and bound by bloomin' committee decisions. If I attend a MHF rally and the overnight charge is acceptable to me then I really could not care less about where any profit might go especially if it needs a committee to decide what to do with it.....if it is going to cause aggro, give it to a charity. That would be a lot easier than setting up a system of holding the organisers to "account".

Mike

P.S. added on edit ....I though the idea of a slush fund was just fine!


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Excuse me raindancer i didn't open up a hole you did.

I thought it was a good idea for any surplus money to go to buying a few bottles of wine or treats,i don't think anyone is going to run off with £20 ,what are you talking about commitee's.

Why do you keep apologising for being negative and don't get me wrong,don't do it then......................let us get on with trying to get something off the ground for others to enjoy.

Forget the idea Ian,sorry,it was only a thought to give ourselves a treat once a year,you did warn me..........................always a jobsworth around to knock you back down..................


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Officaldom.Officaldom. Officaldom. Club Chairman, Secretary, Committee members. Slush Fund. *RainDancer* I think you ought ot come in from dancing too much in the rain. What they doing is a friendly get together of fellow Motorhomer's. I am sure if the wish to be part of an Official Club like you obviously are. They would have ( and possibly some have) done so by now. When does a friendly get together become an official, must follow the Rules and Regulations of gatherings in a public/private place? 8O JMTP. :lol:


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hymmi

You started it all off by suggesting starting a slush fund to bsb2000 .

I said it was a good idea. But who cares do what you want, I was only trying to point out the pitfalls. 

End of subject as far as I am concerned


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

good........................................ :!:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:!: Right then...................................................................... :!: :lol:


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hymmi -

'I thought it was a good idea for any surplus money to go to buying a few bottles of wine or treats'

For those who do not drink wine, or do not enjoy treats - you must come up with some alternatives!

Sharon

:twisted:


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi RockieRV,

What about a can of worms and a slush puppy...................... :roll:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

This discussion reminds me of my attempts to have a 'slush' fund at work. .. 

We had a problem disposing of used white pallets, our yards were overflowing, no one wanted them. The local council was approached but wanted to charge a ridiculous amount for disposal..

As luck would have it I found a dealer who was prepared to pay us £50 per load. 

I discussed this with our manager who said,, Great, save up the cash and we will have a Xmas bash. This we did and within several months we had collected several hundred pounds. 

Then guess what !.... the accounts department got wind of it and said this cash must be submitted and be properly accounted for.. That was the last we saw of it, when we asked where it was it had been 'absorbed' into the company finances.. 

So what has this to do with your proposed 'slush' fund ? 
On the face of it not a great deal but as soon as something like this is made 'public' someone will demand 'accountability' .. It's the way of the world.. if it's not above board and transparent the fund holder is vulnerable. 

Rain Dancer made some very important points which shouldn't be swept under the carpet.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

I think "slush fund" sounds just fine. Because of the strict low fat diet I was on I couldn't partake of the nibbles at Beverley but now Ive had the op I'm ready for another go. Save some slush for me the next time I can make it.


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

Humm... A Committee? 

Sheeesh! 

Bit too formal for my likings.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

wilecoyote said:


> Humm... A Committee?
> 
> Sheeesh!
> 
> Bit too formal for my likings.


 Raindancer mentioned the 'C' word Wile, I'm presuming it's because that's the A.T.O.C regimented formal way of doing things, Chairman, secretary, committee etc.That's how I remember it from 6 years ago when Mandy and I were members, we didn't like it and left after one meet!

We prefer the disorganised, come-as- you -please, do as you wish .com attitude that MHF is about, if and when we go to a meet with like minded forumites, and a few quid is needed towards nibbles, drinks whatever,..then we certainly don't have a problem with that.

Regards M&D


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> [few quid is needed towards nibbles, drinks whatever,..then we certainly don't have a problem with that.
> 
> Regards M&D


Hi M&D 
Of course there is no problem with that, I whole heartedly agree, it is the S word which is the nub of the problem.. not the whip round for goodies 

Keep it this way, disperse any surpluss funds at the meet and avoid all the agrivation of a slush fund.


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> We prefer the disorganised, come-as- you -please, do as you wish .com attitude that MHF is about, if and when we go to a meet with like minded forumites, and a few quid is needed towards nibbles, drinks whatever,..then we certainly don't have a problem with that.
> 
> Regards M&D


Thats us 

Meet up, have a laff and drink some red 8O

We will gladly bring dishes of food (Mrs Wile does a real nice pasta salad and a corking chile). Hell, we will even bring a crate of beer if it helps... Whatever.

But if we need to clear this all with Mr Chairman first, then errr.. I think NOT eh!

Cancel me off the list... Cus I shall be using some of my Acme TNT (usually reserved for Road Runners) to help fuel my departure :mrgreen:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Is that the Aerosols and Miscellaneous Uses Options Committee? or the The Association of Train Operating Companies??

Olley


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Olley,

You are just about right............

All the idea was ,was to throw in any left over cash,from half a dozon rallies a year,into the pot end up with a few quid to buy a few bottles of wine for us maybe at Peterboro show next year,nothing more than that,nothing sinister.

Just me asking Ian to do something nice with anything left over,no ulterior motive,strange how people can twist things,from other peoples good intension


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

hymmi said:


> to buy a few bottles of wine for us maybe at Peterboro show next year,nothing more than that,nothing sinister.


We'll donate a box of red if you like (6 bottles) for the Peterbro show.

The only condition, is that should DABurliegh attend, he shows us his latest trick (cork or non cork) before they are consumed


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

hymmi said:


> Just me asking Ian to do something nice with anything left over,no ulterior motive,strange how people can twist things,from other peoples good intension


Hi Hymmi

I don't think anyone was trying to twist things, I certainly never doubted your motive and your intentions weren't in question. 
People care that was the motive for pointing out the potential pitfalls, nothing more than advice given in good faith.

Jim


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Wile,

That is very kind,but if we had thrown in any leftover cash,we could have got it out of that,see that was the idea.

I was going to offer to be Rally marshall if we got something going,this makes me wonder if it is worth the effort .................................

Hi Jim,

I am always happy to take advice from anyone,but not when given in that manner.

I have sat here most of today,sorting out this rally,when i should have been working,that is up to me i know,but Ian and i did not need to be spoken to in that way .........................


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

How about giving any money left to a local charity and benefit someone else as well as having fun. Some people are not as fortunate as we all are and it always good to give back. This way we could give back and buy our own wine.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jana,

Funny you should say that because i do fund raise and give as much as i can,in any way i can to our local Animal Aid Rescue,which at the moment Leicester members will know are in dire straights,so i would just love to give anything over to them.

I am not saying there will be,but if there is that would be brilliant,lets see if anyone has any objections to that,must be someone on here bitten by a dog in 1947 ............................ 8O :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jean Ian and all interested parties.

As I see it MHF's dont really hold rallys they hold meets where a few of us just meet up in the same place, the meet is set up by somebody but that is just to make sure that where the meet is it can hold the amount of vans that may turn up.
Having done several of the meets now we have only once come away with a small profit which went to Nuke for MHF's rebuild when the web site crashed, and we only did that cause we all wanted to help Nuke with getting the site back up and running.

The idea of a slush fund is good if there is any money left over after every body has paid then spend it on the meet at the time, buy a few bottles for the evening get together or supply nibbles, that way no money left over so no Treasurer required

:lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Hymmi
The other way is to shut up, pocket any excess cash and smile at everyone :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Then YOU could keep a slush fund (otherwise known as a piggy bank) and then arrive at say Peterboro show and magnanimously offer to supply "Free" drinks and nibbles. Everyone would then think you were so generous !!!!!!!
I think the only way to satisfy the PC camp ( I have to agree that I do see the point that was made, but not the way it was made) is to forget the whole idea and do nothing for anyone.
No wonder the country is in the state it is in.

Keith


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hey Hymmi
Don’t want to rain on your parade and I apologise for pointing this out, but :-

.
.
.


It's not fair     

Snip from the Midlands rally thread

"hope you can make it, Wile and i have you down as rally marshall"

Then i see this

"I was going to offer to be Rally marshall if we got something going,this makes me wonder if it is worth the effort ................................. "

And I was dusting down my Marshalls hat as well    

I really fancied telling Kands he couldn’t park his monstrosity in Leicester without a special Rockwood licence issued by the rally marshall, payable in cash, and them warning him about possible PC behaviour lapses :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

You know I’m kidding Keith :wink: 

Seriously - I don't give a flying hoot how the rally fee works out as long as it isn't costing you any money. If there is any left over it's a marvellous idea to pool it up, and send it on to the next rally, use it for Peterborough, give it to charity - whatever. 

Thanks for your hard work, it is very much appreciated, I’m sure the others feel the same.

Dave


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

We spend all week in a kind of "formal" mode. Getting away in the motorhome and meeting good people in an "informal" mode is a great thing to us. A way to "let your hair down" so to speak  

Mrs Wile and I had a real nice time at York for example, nothing formal, just a damm good laff. (Saturday evening was most enjoyable). 

However, if we find we are thrust into a formal "yes sir Mr chairman" mode.. then count us out.. we just don't want it, sorry? 

If that is the attitude which makes the country so screwed up.. then I am standing on the highest building I can find, with my arms in the air, proudly taking the blame for all of it. 

In fact, stuff it, blame me for it all.. global warming, whatever?

Now then, just give me a good bunch of folk to share this bottle of red (or two) with and ask me if I am bothered  

Cheers


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave,

What a star,

If you want to be rally marshall at Copt Oak you are welcome,,..................i don't do mornings anyway.....................you can park them in pretty patterns if you want to......................just make sure you don't put the Rockwood in front of the hall and leave us all in the shade 8) 

I did mean i was going to put myself forward if we rallied at Peterboro,but would it be worth the effort


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi wile
Hope you didn't take my comments the wrong way, well actually they weren't directed at you anyway so you should learn to read IMHO :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave
Rockwood tax????? It's as much as I can do to fill (partially) up with diesel and then having to pay £15 for a weekend, some of which may be misappropriated and wasted. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I am really looking forward to meeting up with you lot as you seem like a friendly lot and I think my tummy is gonna ache with all the laughing....

Keith


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Dave -

'Rockwood licence issued by the rally marshall'

Does this apply to Ladies as well, or can I be exempt please???? :wink: 

Sharon


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

I wasn't taking anyone's comments personally.


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

*midlands rally*

Hey! I have'nt been to a rally with you lot yet and we are looking forward to Midlands one. It's hard enough organising a day out with the family so I am sure getting a rally together is no picnic.
Once you have a committee they are expected to do all the work and deal with all the problems,I like this idea of all pitching in together to make something successful and hopefully to make new friends, and long may it continue.
Lesley


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> did mean i was going to put myself forward if we rallied at Peterboro,but would it be worth the effort


 Of course it's worth the effort! :wink:


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lesley,

Look forward to seeing you both and hope Alan,s new knee will be ok by then,just one small detail we don't have a committee,they are called volunteer's on here............ 8O :lol: 

Hi D & M

all i can say to that is.................mmmmmm......


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

What !!

A Rockwood with a lady as well, hmmm, nah nah, thats going to be an extra fee, a Rockwood lady licence, gotta be, well, another £5 at least.

And sorry Sharon, you will have to take the PC test as well, as Keith could have influenced you love ..oops .. sorry, i'll fine myself £5 for being non PC.

Hmm .. that makes us even

so at the end of the day Sharon - No charge.

Hi Hymmi - I did know what you were getting at, and think you'd do a grand job.

I'm sure we don't need a marshall, but if i can find a marshalls badge, i'll be wearing it, cos you've said i can be   

Cheers all .. HEY .... YOU CAN'T PARK THERE

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> I'm sure we don't need a marshall, but if i can find a marshalls badge, i'll be wearing it, cos you've said i can be












:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Now you would look the business in that Dave with your florescent jacket too 8)


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hey Dave
You will be all dressed up like John Wayne I hope, badge and all.

I like the idea of us all pulling together or at least I like the idea of all of you pushing me out if I get bogged down :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .

My socks will never dry at this rate :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Keith


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

“like this idea of all pitching in together to make something successful and hopefully to make new friends, and long may it continue.” 
Lesley

Spot on Lesley, that is what MHF’S is about

“Lush fund” :lol: sounds good, now I will have to find me a camper to replace my recently sold motorhome, don’t want to miss out.

Hymmi, don’t take raindancers words to heart, I think he/she was trying to help but maybe the choice of words could have been better. :wink: 

You have worked so hard over the last few months on the pennants and now this meeting you know we all really appreciate your efforts, stick in there, your not one for giving in. :wink: 


MHS…Rob


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Ooooh

Cheers M&D

Hey Keith

Me - Get outa your Rockwood, get on your Horse, and ride outa town.

You - But I haven't got a Horse

Me - Hmm . well borrow my bike then

Blimey, must look for my "if you breakdown on the continent" jacket like you say Hymmi.

Marshal Wyatt RoadRunner - the fastest flourescant jacket in NW Leics

Yep - I'm getting some good ideas.

Better leave this now - I'm getting power mad.

Thanks for your indulgence   

Dave


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

OY - MHS Rob

You can't park on this thread :twisted: 

Nice comments  

Cheers

Dave


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Calm down Dave......................you know Homer hasn't got anything to park at the moment,but he is working on it............   

Thankyou for those kind words honestly,i am really touched by them and know you mean them too......................

Need a tissue now..........


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

"OY - MHS Rob 

You can't park on this thread"

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Get lost jobs worth :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Thanks Dave....Marshal Wyatt RoadRunner :wink: 


MHS...Rob


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Tissue for Hymmi anyone????

Look what you've done now MHS Rob :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Nice sentiment which we all wish we had thought of mate.

Keith

Ps Borrow someones transit and see if Dave will let you park with us MHS :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Here you go hymmi....


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

What a creep.................................


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Keith ever been called Jekyl and Hyde :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Thanks Keith, with the size of your motor home, I’ll presume you mean park the transit inside then :lol: :lol: :lol: , lovely looking motor home by the way, oh burger,,,creeping again :lol: :lol: :lol: 

MHS..Rob


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Nice one MHS
Thanks for the compliment.
Keith


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Blimey....................don't think i have ever been so spoilt.

Thanks for the tissue homer...........what about you stay in the hall,we might keep you awake Saturday night though.........mmm Motorhomersimpson in his jarmers...............just need a minute to think about this 8O :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"The only condition, is that should DABurleigh attend, he shows us his latest trick (cork or non cork) before they are consumed"

Wile,

As Ben found my two-cork trick so difficult, I have a one-cork trick for the next rally I can make. And if you thought the two-cork trick was a mind boggler, you ain´t seen nothing yet.

Dave


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

DAB..

Does that one cork trick involve the cork still being in the bottle?

Could be fun this one


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Wile,

Took the attached pic today in Faro. You could do with a shave but Mrs Wile strikes a nice pose.

Dave









Edit - and while from meeting you at York I would happily concede you are a genius, clearly like Pusser you have to brush up on the accent. Volume up, refresh to repeat.
[stream:72ac1bf625]http://homepage.ntlworld.com/daburleigh/wile.wav[/stream:72ac1bf625]


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

Heh heh!

Very good. 

Might print and add to van window


----------

